
A dead-simple Jazzicon component for Vue - shubyhere
https://github.com/man15h/vue-jazzicon
======
shubyhere
Hello hackers, It is the Vue version of the original Dan Finlay's jazzicon
project which you can use into your Vue projects. I welcome all the Vue
developers to open issues/PRs or provide your valuable suggestions and grow
Vue ecosystem together.

You can play with the web version of the project at [https://vue-
jazzicon.netlify.com](https://vue-jazzicon.netlify.com). We are also on
producthunt: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/vue-
jazzicon](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/vue-jazzicon)

